# what he said!!!!!!!



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Donald Trump on Paris massacre: 'Nobody had guns but the bad guys'


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Donald Trump on Paris massacre: 'Nobody had guns but the bad guys'


Maybe this will change. I'd expect it faster in Germany than France, but I still hold some hope for the people of Euroland to reclaim their God given right to self defense.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


When I'm out in public, yes. When I'm home behind bolted doors, no; but they are still close.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Maybe this will change. I'd expect it faster in Germany than France, but I still hold some hope for the people of Euroland to reclaim their God given right to self defense.


well no, that will not happen. There is no such opinion (that gets heard anyway).


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


 Nope I have 2 pistols. One in my front pants pocket and another in a wallet holster plus a razor sharp Kershaw knife. Have an AR 556 in the car. Desk or night stand a M&P 45 or a Glock 20 depending.

Well he's right. What stopped the massacre? A good guy with a gun.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


 Well to be exact I have one on me another in reach and whole lot of fire power with in a short walk. Once again had many of those at the theater or at the other sights been armed it would have not been nearly as bad.
Never allow your self to be taken fight back anyway you can at least you and or others may have a chance.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


Absolutely... as does my wife.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There is something to the old adage: An armed society is a polite society.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


Dang you caught me at an inopprotune time. I let the Warden take the little NAA five popper to the store while she is grocery shopping. I feel a bit nekked..blush blush. If some trouble starts I will have to go for the 12 gauge by the front door or the Sig in the bedroom.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, Trump loves his guns.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


Glock 17 currently strapped to my hip in a safariland level 3 holster, one in the chamber, two spare mags on my left hip. Perks of being a security officer lol


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep I carry, but keep in mind that a theatre full of armed moviegoers would be a disaster if all those less than proficient armed people started blasting away.

Can you imagine a bunch of terrified people with guns in a dark theater?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Amid Terror in Paris, Gun Control Leaves French Defenseless This is a good read.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What we need our leaders to believe in: Prayers and political correctness, but never prevention! - Assemblywoman Michele FioreAssemblywoman Michele Fiore


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


I'm actually caressing a Finnish mosin nagant in between typing on my tablet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Yep I carry, but keep in mind that a theatre full of armed moviegoers would be a disaster if all those less than proficient armed people started blasting away.
> 
> Can you imagine a bunch of terrified people with guns in a dark theater?


 They would have still stood a better chance of living than they had.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As of the time you asked, yes. Glock 19 with one in the pipe and two spare mags.
While at home, it's placed on a high shelf in a center location. (3 year old is still in learning mode concerning guns, hence the high shelf)
As our resident socialist eluded to, the thought of arming citizens is likely still a far-fetched notion to a population that's been conditioned to consider them only things of offensive violence.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Yes, Trump loves his guns.


 Mish while I am no fan of Trump made that clear from the day he started the game of running for president . You can almost always find one good thing to say about some one. Trumps stand on guns is his 1 good point.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


Yes, on me, all the time, except when in the shower.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I carry everywhere, except work. We are fish in a barrel up there thanks to the no weapons policy... The only thing that makes me feel a little better is that the whole factory is full of ********, if someone wants to go on a rampage in there they will be beaten to death by guys with hammers, pipes and whatever else is handy. In fact I have a 4 foot long crowbar at my workstation for just such an occasion. Everywhere else I carry.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


Yes...S&W 9mm under lampside table next to me in Blackhawk Serpa Holster

Within 15 feet; a Sig M4 in closet, an S&W MP45 on nightstand, a Winchester 1300 12 g hanging under bed, S&W 38 sp in Mrs S nightstand, , Ruger SR22 in open safe a few feet from me, S&W MP Shield 9mm in another open handgun safe hidden, and a Mossy 12 g in the laundry room. Thats just within 15 or so feet.

If a muslime happens upon Slippy Lodge, you will read about it on the news.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife has access to weapons, my oldest son has a carry permit and carries all the time except at work (the guvmint entrusted him to work on A10's but not allowed to carry a pistol. Go figure). My other 2 boys carry for a living.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


I may or may not have a gun on me at this moment, I usually do...'nuff said!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes...S&W 9mm under lampside table next to me in Blackhawk Serpa Holster
> 
> Within 15 feet; a Sig M4 in closet, an S&W MP45 on nightstand, a Winchester 1300 12 g hanging under bed, S&W 38 sp in Mrs S nightstand, , Ruger SR22 in open safe a few feet from me, S&W MP Shield 9mm in another open handgun safe hidden, and a Mossy 12 g in the laundry room. Thats just within 15 or so feet.


Damn, Slippy! You got one in the toilet tank too?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, on me, all the time, except when in the shower.


*quietly notes down best time to attack SOCOM*
*addendum, bring neurolizer to forget what was seen during said attack*


----------



## TrucksNCoffee (Sep 19, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Damn, Slippy! You got one in the toilet tank too?


No, no, no, ssshhhh!!! That's classified!

(Note to self: Do NOT attempt break-in at Slippy's home. Burial or cremation will not be an option, remains will be useful only as garden fertilizer.)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

If you were armed at the concert, would you have started firing back?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> If you were armed at the concert, would you have started firing back?


Good question, one that I think about every day that I holster my weapon.

I've never shot a human. I've shot animals and targets. I'm not a great shot but I'm an above average shot with certain weapons at certain distances. Multiple shooters with AK-47's vs whatever concealed carry weapon that I have, at distances of (I guess) 20 yards or more...would leave me extremely undergunned and out matched.

If I felt that I had the right weapon for the distance of the shot, Yes, I hope I would have done something. But I don't know for sure.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Good question, one that I think about every day that I holster my weapon.
> 
> I've never shot a human. I've shot animals and targets. I'm not a great shot but I'm an above average shot with certain weapons at certain distances. Multiple shooters with AK-47's vs whatever concealed carry weapon that I have, at distances of (I guess) 20 yards or more...would leave me extremely undergunned and out matched.
> 
> If I felt that I had the right weapon for the distance of the shot, Yes, I hope I would have done something. But I don't know for sure.


This is why I believe Trump's statement is a little silly. I believe most people would try to survive before returning fire. (Maybe someone from the balcony area could have taken some of them out.) The people at the restaurants had no chance to defend themselves. If they were armed it wouldn't have helped them. I'm not saying that France's gun laws are good. I'm just saying that I don't believe it would have made a huge difference. Thoughts?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am armed at all times unless at the house. Then a weapon is always within arms reach. Depending on the circumstances and if I felt I was the next target I would shoot. If they are going to kill me then I want to try and take the coward with me. 

As far as our Swedish socialist and the rest of Europe is concerned. They will never arm themselves no matter how many of their citizens are raped and murdered. They are a product of their socialist government. They are conditioned to stay in the box. They have already lost the war and they didn't even know they were in one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> This is why I believe Trump's statement is a little silly. I believe most people would try to survive before returning fire. (Maybe someone from the balcony area could have taken some of them out.) The people at the restaurants had no chance to defend themselves. If they were armed it wouldn't have helped them. I'm not saying that France's gun laws are good. I'm just saying that I don't believe it would have made a huge difference. Thoughts?


There are many many stories of a good guy with a gun stopping a bad guy with a gun.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

.....


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


 As a matter of fact, I DO! I don't when I'm in bed, otherwise I'm always armed.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mish said:


> If you were armed at the concert, would you have started firing back?


If armed with a concealable weapon against multiple assailants armed with automatic rifles such as Paris, you don't have much hope.

However, in a scenario like Luby's Cafeteria, where a single gunman proceeded to execute the patrons with a pistol, you would have a chance to stop the slaughter. I would take that chance.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> If armed with a concealable weapon against multiple assailants armed with automatic rifles such as Paris, you don't have much hope.
> 
> However, in a scenario like Luby's Cafeteria, where a single gunman proceeded to execute the patrons with a pistol, you would have a chance to stop the slaughter. I would take that chance.


Agreed. Also, if there are likely to be even one or two concealed carriers, assailants have to take into consideration that they will likely recieve return fire. Even if it's just a pistol vs. assault rifles they will have to think twice and decide if they have the guts.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PCH5150 said:


> Agreed. Also, if there are likely to be even one or two concealed carriers, assailants have to take into consideration that they will likely recieve return fire. Even if it's just a pistol vs. assault rifles they will have to think twice and decide if they have the guts.


If you have multiple people shooting with concealed weapons...how do you know who's the bad guy?  In a stressful situation like that, you would probably have a difficult time quickly figuring that out. Oh and add alcohol to the equation!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Shoot at the guys yelling, "Allahu Akbar." Boy, I bet those terrorist that got away 
and are carrying firearms are going to be in trouble when the authorities catch them. 
Don't they know it's illegal to have firearms in France?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


yes We do. Every time I or my wife leave the house we are armed. At home there is always a pistol with in arms reach. 
Example ,I am on the patio right now reading prepper forums my gun is on the table next to me. My wife is in her office on her computer, I have built a small compartment that fits her gun perfectly, installed it under the desktop above the keyboard. So she has hers within reach if the need should arise.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Mish said:


> If you have multiple people shooting with concealed weapons...how do you know who's the bad guy?  In a stressful situation like that, you would probably have a difficult time quickly figuring that out. Oh and add alcohol to the equation!!


Exact point my wife has brought up more than once.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Exact point my wife has brought up more than once.


We can all agree that alcohol and firearms are a big no, no, right?
If you have a concealed weapon should you be allowed to drink?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> If you were armed at the concert, would you have started firing back?


If I were at a concert, I would not be armed. The only way I would be found at a concert is if someone got the drop on me and disarmed me, first.

Same goes with a movie theater.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> This is why I believe Trump's statement is a little silly. I believe most people would try to survive before returning fire. (Maybe someone from the balcony area could have taken some of them out.) The people at the restaurants had no chance to defend themselves. If they were armed it wouldn't have helped them. I'm not saying that France's gun laws are good. I'm just saying that I don't believe it would have made a huge difference. Thoughts?


I wasn't there, so I do not know the layout, where other people would have been or the BGs would have been in relation to my position. That being said, it is all speculation.

If I were on the other side of the area, of course I would not have tried to take a shot through a bunch of civilians. The chance of me hitting the BG would be slim and the chance of me just helping him out in killing civilians, better. On the other hand, if I were close to the attacker and could engage, I would.

My response to situations is not a question; I was more of a sentry dog than the sentry dogs I worked. I just have a high prey/kill instinct, is all. I think that same instinct is what has caused me to have had three marriages, now, so it isn't all that great, to be honest. :ambivalence:

We know what happens when armed BGs attack a bunch of unarmed people. Now, what if there had been some armed, trained people attending that concert? Maybe they would not have been in a position to get off the shots, but maybe they would have been. Furthermore, maybe they would have been of the mindset to get to the BGs and put them down.
Maybe the body count would not have been so high. Even if only one person could have been culled from the count, that would have been great.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> If armed with a concealable weapon against multiple assailants armed with automatic rifles such as Paris, you don't have much hope.
> 
> However, in a scenario like Luby's Cafeteria, where a single gunman proceeded to execute the patrons with a pistol, you would have a chance to stop the slaughter. I would take that chance.


sidekahr that's where you are wrong dead wrong. nice little old man with a 38 snub nose revolver took on 3 or 4 ak47 toting thugs in south africa. guess who prevailed. don't take my word check gun wiordl th ayob files from about three months ago.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> We can all agree that alcohol and firearms are a big no, no, right?
> If you have a concealed weapon should you be allowed to drink?


A responsible gun owner would not consume alcohol while carrying just like a responsible driver would not operate a motor vehicle after consuming alcohol.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> We can all agree that alcohol and firearms are a big no, no, right?
> If you have a concealed weapon should you be allowed to drink?


Do you carry? Have you gone down town and bought your conceal carry permit?

I'm sure the rest of the country is like Alabama. You aren't allowed to consume alcohol while conceal carrying. If you do, the permit is void. On top of that, wouldn't you agree that drinking while carrying is not sensible?

Now, forgive me if I am entering the world of theory and no experience, but it has been decades since I have been to a concert. Is it a requirement to drink? Am I allowed to not drink at one of those, or would I be tossed out for public sobriety?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

if you were with mish you'd almost have to be drinking just to retain your sanity


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Mish said:


> We can all agree that alcohol and firearms are a big no, no, right?
> If you have a concealed weapon should you be allowed to drink?


 Mish I don't believe a person should be allowed to. That being said I only drink at home never in a bar, or restaurant, I believe it reduces your ability to make the right decisions if some sort of situation arose.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mish said:


> We can all agree that alcohol and firearms are a big no, no, right?
> If you have a concealed weapon should you be allowed to drink?


If you are going to be drinking excessively, no you should not be armed


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> sidekahr that's where you are wrong dead wrong. nice little old man with a 38 snub nose revolver took on 3 or 4 ak47 toting thugs in south africa. guess who prevailed. don't take my word check gun wiordl th ayob files from about three months ago.


Real Old Man I am very happy to hear this. I carry a Model 37 Smith.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

one and only concert I ever attended.
Beach Boys
July 30, 1964 the Summer Safari Tour


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> one and only concert I ever attended.
> Beach Boys
> July 30, 1964 the Summer Safari Tour


The last one I attended was the "Marlboro Concert" in Germany, somewhere around 1984 or 1985. The Bellamy Brothers were the main event. Great concert.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> The last one I attended was the "Marlboro Concert" in Germany, somewhere around 1984 or 1985. The Bellamy Brothers were the main event. Great concert.


I was 7 years old...just sayin


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I was 7 years old...just sayin


What are you saying?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> What are you saying?


Ask Real Old Man. Just say'in. LOL.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Ask Real Old Man. Just say'in. LOL.


Now, what are _you_ saying?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> Now, what are _you_ saying?


We have entered...The Redundant Zone.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> What are you saying?


Just sharing. 
I felt left out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sigh.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm too old for this stuff. :21:


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Only concert I´ve been to is Dire Straits, ca 1993 in Stockholm. Did not get the thing about lots of people cheering some artists, no my thing so never went to another


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My first concert was Bad Company in '75 or '76. I forget which year exactly as I also forget much of the concert...

(Baaaa-aad Company 'til the day I die....Slippy shakes his head and tries to remember...)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Concerts can be fun, but if I really like an artist, I much prefer to listen to a studio recording on headphones. I guess I’m a purist.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'm too old for this stuff. :21:


Where do we get these people at?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> A responsible gun owner would not consume alcohol while carrying just like a responsible driver would not operate a motor vehicle after consuming alcohol.


I'll second this...... same thing and simple common sense, though common sense continues to be harder to find with each passing day.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The question of whether I would shoot it at the concert is a serious one, and deserves consideration.
However, the larger point is, if France allowed the carrying of arms, would they have attacked the concert venue at all?
They are a deterrent as much as a defense.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Here's from Mas's March 2015 article right after the first attack: The perpetrators in Paris were heavily armed, with sources reporting shortly after the incident that they possessed AK-47s, a submachine gun, pistols, a shotgun and explosive devices. Skeptics scoffed, "How could one defender with a pistol defeat that sort of firepower?" If that's the question and the Charlie Hedbo massacre is considered Case One, the answer is Case Two, which took place in Cape Town, South Africa, in 1993. In that incident, four terrorists armed with fully automatic assault weapons and hand grenades attacked the Saint James Church. Their sudden, violent assault killed 11 victims and wounded 58. But a single armed citizen named Charl van Wyk was able to draw his personal carry gun, a five-shot snub-nosed .38 Special revolver, and open fire. He wounded one of the attackers, and all four were so jarred off their plan by this unexpected return of gunfire that they broke off the attack and fled. - See more at: 10 Cases Where An Armed Citizen Stopped An Active Shooter


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

The important question is NOT "what if they were armed?". The important question is "What if they were of the mindset to resist?"
The difference between the Paris train attack and the attack at the concert is that the 3 men on the train were prepared to confront violence with violence.
The people in the concert venue were civilized and unprepared to confront violence with violence.They waited for armed men employed by their government who WERE prepared to perpetrate violence on their behalf to arrive and confront the assailants.
Human civilization is built upon a foundation of violence. Never forget that.
I would resist. With a firearm,with my EDC knife,with my fist and my feet,with my teeth,with a club made from a broken chair leg..make no mistake. I might have died in a hail of gunfire,but understand that I would have done anything I possibly could have to take at least one of those moslem bastards with me.
God Bless those few who will run towards the sound of gunfire.
Always resist.It's better to die on your feet as a free human,then die on your knees begging for you life like a slave. I understand this may sound harsh to some..but get it into your heads and decide now. It's coming,and you may not have the chance to sort it out later.


----------



## spirit_B_wild (Aug 9, 2015)

In my neck of the woods, we are patted down at the door of the concert hall. Not even allowed to being a knife in. Now at the college concert hall, no pat down..maybe because it's on campus and guns aren't allowed so they figure why waste the time checking everyone. 

Someone earlier in this thread mentioned not having a gun in the shower. Well, why not? 
You're pretty vulnerable in there all naked like with suds and water splashing around. Why not have an AK in with you next to the loofah and shampoo. AK on a rope? ;D


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> So do you have a firearms on you right this very minute? Not in the car half a block away. Not in your desk drawer. Not in your briefcase.


Damned straight I have a firearm. In fact , I have two.


----------

